# Horned frog with cloudy eyes



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm Wondering if anyone could enlighten me . I have a young horned frog and suddenly his eyes have gone a bit cloudy . My first thought was bacterial infection but after a little research I believe I and the petshop who had him before me have over fed him and this may have caused it . The petshop was giving him as many waxworks as he would take . I switched him to gut loaded crickets and pinkies once a week . I obviously need to stop with the pinkies ... Don't i ? 
Has anybody got anything they can add ? Will this go away ? Am I thinking down the right lines ? Any information will be greatly received .


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your frog 
Yes I would definitely stop with the pinkies. As far as I'm aware once this sort of blindness is caused there's no way to reverse it sadly although you never know, rules are made to be broken and you might get lucky that's it's not bad enough to be irreversible or will still be able to see some movement rather than be totally blind if you totally cut out the fatty foods.

The only other thing I can think of that it could be would be as you say, a bacterial infection. Given the feeding I would say that it's likely you're on the right track with your diagnosis.


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> Sorry to hear about your frog
> Yes I would definitely stop with the pinkies. As far as I'm aware once this sort of blindness is caused there's no way to reverse it sadly although you never know, rules are made to be broken and you might get lucky that's it's not bad enough to be irreversible or will still be able to see some movement rather than be totally blind if you totally cut out the fatty foods.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of that it could be would be as you say, a bacterial infection. Given the feeding I would say that it's likely you're on the right track with your diagnosis.


Thanks drayvan. I'm gutted for him . He tweezer feeds well so surely if the worse case happens with the eyes he should keep feeding though? 
Also could you recommend the best non fatty foods ? Would earthworms be ok? Here he is today :


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I would expect so, I can't see any reason for him to not feed well if he's taking food from the tongs well now. I'm sure he'll soon learn that if you put it in front of him or tap his mouth with it then it's food. Although personally I would swap him from the moss to soil/eco earth just in case he grabs a mouthful. The soil will pass much easier than moss will but that's up to you, it might never happen if he's got good aim 

I'd stay away from things like mealworms, wax worms and pinkies. All the other insects should be fine, earthworms are a great feeder to use. Locusts, crickets, roaches, silk and calci worms should be alright.

He's a really pretty little dude by the way! Cute little face


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for that. As you can see by the eyes it's only the start of cloudiness so hopefully I can prevent it getting worse . I love him think he's awesome and got a great bad attitude unlike my cranwelli lol


----------



## HerpvetUK (Aug 24, 2009)

chondropython said:


> I'm Wondering if anyone could enlighten me . I have a young horned frog and suddenly his eyes have gone a bit cloudy . My first thought was bacterial infection but after a little research I believe I and the petshop who had him before me have over fed him and this may have caused it . The petshop was giving him as many waxworks as he would take . I switched him to gut loaded crickets and pinkies once a week . I obviously need to stop with the pinkies ... Don't i ?
> Has anybody got anything they can add ? Will this go away ? Am I thinking down the right lines ? Any information will be greatly received .


Hi,

The history is certainly suggestive of corneal lipidosis/lipid keratopathy...but the picture (which might be deceptive) doesn't look typical of it. It would be best to get him checked out by a vet, as there are other things it could be which should be assessed.

Hope this helps,

Bruce.


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bruce . Quite strangely I looked in this morning and the eyes are nearly clear again?


----------



## HerpvetUK (Aug 24, 2009)

chondropython said:


> Thanks for the info Bruce . Quite strangely I looked in this morning and the eyes are nearly clear again?


Almost certainly not lipid keratopathy then - it suggests more something in the environment triggered a change. Osmotic changes (e.g. keeping an aquatic species in inappropriate salinity water) can cause such things, but I don't imagine that's likely here.

I'd think very carefully of anything he might have been exposed to or changes in his environment just before this started (including conceivably something in the room) to see if there's anything there that might be a possible cause. Probably even worth noting down everything you can about the situation, in case it happens again and you can look for a common factor.

If not and he's okay in himself (behaving normally, eating ok) then I guess just observe - I'd be interested to hear how things go.

Bruce.


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I know what may have caused it then ... The morning before the afternoon I noticed it I tweezer fed him a cricket , whilst doing this I had my 23 month old boy in the room with me and as the frog bit the cricket I pulled my hand back and at the same time I was concentrating on what my son was doing as he was near my cranwelli a enclosure and then I realised I pulled the frog out of the tank as he bit the tweezers . It all happens so fast and was a freak accident . Could this be the cause ? He had a real soft landing so I wasn't too concerned and he has fed since and acted normal apart from the eyes really ...?


----------



## HerpvetUK (Aug 24, 2009)

chondropython said:


> I think I know what may have caused it then ... The morning before the afternoon I noticed it I tweezer fed him a cricket , whilst doing this I had my 23 month old boy in the room with me and as the frog bit the cricket I pulled my hand back and at the same time I was concentrating on what my son was doing as he was near my cranwelli a enclosure and then I realised I pulled the frog out of the tank as he bit the tweezers . It all happens so fast and was a freak accident . Could this be the cause ? He had a real soft landing so I wasn't too concerned and he has fed since and acted normal apart from the eyes really ...?


I doubt it, though I'd never like to say impossible - I was thinking more in terms of exposure to fumes/aerosols/water/substrate rather than trauma (unless direct to the eyes, e.g. knocked face/eyes on something when lifted?). Just from the picture a proper evaluation can't be given as to where in the eye the lesion is, which would give more information. It looks more like lens than cornea (surface) to me but physical examination would give a lot more info.

But if he's improving anyway that's obviously good news! Hope this helps,

Bruce.


----------

